# Truly strong chins are so extremely rare IRL among young men.



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 17, 2019)

When I truly strong I dont just mean non recessed. Very few young guys have a massive bony protrusion below their lower lip like gandy does above. Even guys with good jawlines often lack a truly powerful chin.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Catawampus (Oct 17, 2019)

Legit, my chin would be a lot stronger if I got my lower incisors pushed back in.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 17, 2019)

My chin is projecting beyond my upper lip, is it good?


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 17, 2019)

I 


Enigmatic93 said:


> When I truly strong I dont just mean non recessed. Very few young guys have a massive bony protrusion below their lower lip like gandy does above. Even guys with good jawlines often lack a truly powerful chin.


I have a strong jaw and chin


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 17, 2019)

I see more women with strong lower third than men irl tbh. It's like a symbol of the reversed gender power : we're living in a gynocentric society.


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 17, 2019)

eyes said:


> My chin is projecting beyond my upper lip, is it good?


is it wide from the front?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 17, 2019)

My friend got breastfed for 2 years and he's the only one of us with a prominent and strong chin, still low T af but damn ni*ga....


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 17, 2019)

Catawampus said:


> is it wide from the front?


Not giga wide, but decently wide.


Gudru said:


> My friend got breastfed for 2 years and he's the only one of us with a prominent and strong chin, still low T af but damn ni*ga....


Fuck man.
I got fed formula.
Also my parental T is low.


----------



## Catawampus (Oct 17, 2019)

eyes said:


> Not giga wide, but decently wide.
> 
> Fuck man.
> I got fed formula.
> Also my parental T is low.


You're good then.


Gudru said:


> My friend got breastfed for 2 years and he's the only one of us with a prominent and strong chin, still low T af but damn ni*ga....


Being breast fed for 3 years = instaant giga chad


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 17, 2019)

@Enigmatic93 you aspie, having a chin that protrudes too much is not good.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 17, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> @Enigmatic93 you aspie, having a chin that protrudes too much is not good.


Would you say gandy's does? I think its the ideal level of protrusion. I agree that it can look comical if taken to an extreme.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> When I truly strong I dont just mean non recessed. Very few young guys have a massive bony protrusion below their lower lip like gandy does above. Even guys with good jawlines often lack a truly powerful chin.


i have one probably same tier as gandy or Close to it but nothing outstanding jaw sadly.

and not to say that by far my father's one mog mine and gandy one hard


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 17, 2019)

I know a 5'6" kid who has an extremely protruding chin and he looks like handsome squidward


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> I see more women with strong lower third than men irl tbh. It's like a symbol of the reversed gender power : we're living in a gynocentric society.


sad shit


Enigmatic93 said:


> Would you say gandy's does? I think its the ideal level of protrusion. I agree that it can look comical if taken to an extreme.


his is good


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 17, 2019)

it's cope, height, width and shape of chin are much more important than protrusion


----------



## Deleted member 3523 (Oct 17, 2019)

Yep. Perfect male facial development is just awe-inspiring when you come across it. 

Those dudes that have dense protruding chins WITHOUT having an underbite are simply a sight to behold.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> it's cope, height, width and shape of chin are much more important than protrusion


everything is important


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> everything is important


no, protrusion doesn't mean much. You can have great protrusion but bad height, shape or width and you wull look subhuman. Vice versa and you will look vety good. Just look at meeks or barret for example


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 17, 2019)

I know a guy that has a strong projecting chin, he of course gets approached by many girls even though he's short


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I know a guy that has a strong projecting chin, he of course gets approached by mane girls even though he's short


height is cope


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I know a guy that has a strong projecting chin, he of course gets approached by many girls even though he's short


Height theory destroyed yet again.


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 17, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Height theory destroyed yet again.


It is an anecdote though, so not proof of anything really. It's the same as the retards on cucktears saying they know an indian janitor with a girlfriend.


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2019)

just wait till i am age 20 or something like that


SikKunt said:


> It's the same as the retards on cucktears saying they know an indian janitor with a girlfriend.


I know an indian janitor with a girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> I know a guy that has a strong projecting chin, he of course gets approached by many girls even though he's short


eye area is good ?


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> eye area is good ?


It's normal, good brow ridge though. He's around 5 foot 7 like me.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> It's normal, good brow ridge though. He's around 5 foot 7 like me.


pheno ?
anything else good about him ?
lifefuel if so tbh


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> pheno ?
> anything else good about him ?
> lifefuel if so tbh


Idk what you want me to say about his pheno, he's Belgian white guy looks masculine with his good lower third, light eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Idk what you want me to say about his pheno, he's Belgian white guy looks masculine with his good lower third, light eyes.


height is Cope somehow then


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> It is an anecdote though, so not proof of anything really. It's the same as the retards on cucktears saying they know an indian janitor with a girlfriend.


Yeah I know I was just trolling.

But face is still most important

Height is mostly just a disqualifier. A good face wins the gold medal.


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 17, 2019)

colez said:


> Yep. Perfect male facial development is just awe-inspiring when you come across it.
> 
> Those dudes that have dense protruding chins WITHOUT having an underbite are simply a sight to behold.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

@Lifewasted we have the same issues bro :
top tier chin, good jawline from side, very masculine side with grood brow ridge but meh wideness of jaw from front due to high gonial angle/rounded gonion


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Idk what you want me to say about his pheno, he's Belgian white guy looks masculine with his good lower third, light eyes.


but he wouldn't stand a chance again't me at 6ft 3, 
sorry but 5ft 7 is too short to mog that unless i have like psl 4.5 or below face


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 17, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> but he wouldn't stand a chance again't me at 6ft 3,
> sorry but 5ft 7 is too short to mog that unless i have like psl 4.5 or below face


If your skin color is something other than white then you're the one that'll get mogged


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> If your skin color is something other than white then you're the one that'll get mogged


this


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> @Lifewasted we have the same issues bro :
> top tier chin, good jawline from side, very masculine side with grood brow ridge but meh wideness of jzw from front due to high gonial angle


It's low intergonial distance thh, or your interzygomatic distance is wider than your intergonial distance


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> It's low intergonial distance thh, or your interzygomatic distance is wider than your intergonial distance


intergonial distance is fine.
but my zygos are wider than my jaw...

high set zygos are cope compare to wide jaw... sad shit


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 17, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> If your skin color is something other than white then you're the one that'll get mogged


over for tyson beckford
over for arab gigachads
over for latino gigachads
over for non whites
if u aren't white in 2019 then u are psl 4 max


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 17, 2019)

squared, strong chin theory is legit


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> over for tyson beckford
> over for arab gigachads
> over for latino gigachads
> over for non whites
> if u aren't white in 2019 then u are psl 4 max


deal with it


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 17, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> over for tyson beckford
> over for arab gigachads
> over for latino gigachads
> over for non whites
> if u aren't white in 2019 then u are psl 4 max


I'm just saying whites have the highest SMV.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> intergonial distance is fine.
> but my zygos are wider than my jaw...
> 
> high set zygos are cope compare to wide jaw... sad shit


Time to fillermaxx ngl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 17, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> over for arab gigachads
> over for latino gigachads


these people can be white tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Time to fillermaxx ngl


ngl i will do it when i fixed my UEE with fat graft and slight droppy tip of the nose.
thanks god i have good basis in term of Bones will not benefit from.any osteotomies.

we'll widen this shit


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> ngl i will do it when i fixed my UEE with fat graft and slight droppy tip of the nose.
> thanks god i have good basis in term of Bones will not benefit from.any osteotomies.
> 
> we'll widen this shit


Yeah I have good zygos and orbitals + nose. Lower third is my biggest flaw. I already fixed my chin. Gonna try hyaluronic acid next year, if the result looks satisfactory I'll probably get perma fillers or fat transfer for durable effects


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Oct 17, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Would you say gandy's does? I think its the ideal level of protrusion. I agree that it can look comical if taken to an extreme.


Slightly past lips is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Yeah I have good zygos and orbitals + nose. Lower third is my biggest flaw. I already fixed my chin. Gonna try hyaluronic acid next year, if the result looks satisfactory I'll probably get perma fillers or fat transfer for durable effects


just kill me i would kill for having hunter eyes...
but i've legit never Seen anybody from my pheno with it i Guess i have to deal with it.

then you'll probably have hollow cheeks.
have you good forward growth / maxila ?


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 17, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> it's cope, height, width and shape of chin are much more important than protrusion


Yes as long as the chin isn't recessed. 
Not recessed and good shape > protruding and bad shape > recessed and good shape > recessed and bad shape.
By recessed i don't mean like 1 mm but visibly recessed.

Protruding chin is a masculine feature but not always aesthetic, most of the time it's aesthetic though.
I'd say slight protrusion is better than an overly pronounced chin.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 616 (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> just kill me i would kill for having hunter eyes...
> but i've legit never Seen anybody from my pheno with it i Guess i have to deal with it.
> 
> then you'll probably have hollow cheeks.
> have you good forward growth / maxila ?


Hunter eyes are overrated tbh. Harmony über alles. 

I already had hollow cheeks at extremely low bf before and I'll certainly have them now that my chin has been advanced and buccal fat removed. The problem is that it only looks good on profile. Your frontal projection won't look good without wide jaw.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Hunter eyes are overrated tbh. Harmony über alles.
> 
> I already had hollow cheeks at extremely low bf before and I'll certainly have them now that my chin has been advanced and buccal fat removed. The problem is that it only looks good on profile. Your frontal projection won't look good without wide jaw.


these jawfillers results are lifefuel ngl tbh.
until i do it, i'm coping by seeing how side profile of 99/100 of people at uni are subhuman...
it is what it is


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 17, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Hunter eyes are overrated tbh. Harmony über alles.
> 
> I already had hollow cheeks at extremely low bf before and I'll certainly have them now that my chin has been advanced and buccal fat removed. The problem is that it only looks good on profile. Your frontal projection won't look good without wide jaw.


hunter eyes were never overated. they are actually underated


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 17, 2019)

hunter eyes are great


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Oct 17, 2019)

True that


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 18, 2019)

This...


----------

